# Cup cake soap!



## pupabella (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone i'm new to the soap making! I'm tring to make party favors for my daughter 6yr birthday party..She is having a spa party and i want to make soap cup cakes for the favors. I bought this pan mold because it has the top & bottom which is easy..But I am not sure how i'm going to get it out of the pan lol...Can anyone help me! I sprayed them before I put the melt & pour into them. 

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/produc ... &killnav=1


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Try putting them into the fridge for 10- 20 mins.


----------



## Lesley (May 16, 2010)

10-20 minutes in the freezer and then put them under hot water and they should pop right out.


----------

